# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  AUTOSUGGESTION WORKS! to all those with poor recall.

## psychology student

I've kept a dream journal for like a month, and i remember usually 0-3 dreams every night, it varies. But i thought that i would try autosuggestion last night.

For those that don't know, its setting an intention before sleeping: 
"Tonight, i am gonna remember all of my dreams". Like when you plan activities for lucid dreams.

Well, anyway, when i tried i remembered 5-7 dreams, which was probably all of them. Good technique huh!

So, anyone else report good results with autosuggestion with regard to dream recall?

----------


## Robot_Butler

Hecks yesses.  It always amazes me how well autosuggestion works with lots of thing involved with sleeping. Dream recall, dream incubation, lucid dreaming, waking up at an exact time.   Its easy to try and make things more complicated than they really are.  Just tell your brain what to do while you fall asleep.  It's so easy to do - but also easy to forget to do.

----------


## Woozie

Should you be repeating your auto-suggestion all the way up to the point where you fall asleep?

----------


## psychology student

the more you say it, probably helps more. But once, with emotion and confidence is probably effective.

----------


## Woozie

Alright, thanks. I'll try that and see if my brain would actually listen to me for once  ::listenup::

----------


## psychology student

Been doing it for two or three days along with a diary and guess what? First lucid in a month. Along with vivid and long but logical dreams.

So: Autosuggestion + journal = lucid. To all those who are having problems. Recall is the way! ::bowdown::

----------


## adraw

Yeah. Dream recall is the way to success. It worked for me the same way as for you. Still my recall is not stable. It really depends on how i enter the sleep. 

According to state of brain I am in at the evening I set my recalling goals. And it helps. 

Now to why wrote this post: No recalling technique is absolute. Actually no technique is absolute. Every technique is state dependent. It works one day and the second it does not work. Maybe more interesting would be, how you actually get to the state, when your auto-suggestion work?

----------


## anti_nation

Ive tried that in the apst and it does work occasionally. im still not very stable though.

auto suggestion increases your chances but theres no sure fire guaruntee it will work. same goes with everything, everyones different.

----------


## Barns

I find auto-suggestion is great so long as you are not too tired.

----------


## pootow

Autosuggestion is really usefull. It worked on me. But I have a new problem. I can remember my dream when I woke up with eyes closed, but whenever I open my esys, I can not recall these dreams.

----------


## psychology student

Actually that sounds normal. Sometimes memories are better recalled when you are in the state that you were when you experienced them.

----------


## bluefinger

My problem is sleep related. I don't get good enough sleep during the week, and even if I sleep loads during the weekend, that in itself doesn't guarantee decent sleep. This morning, I had to deal with bloody construction works, and other times, it could be other things going on in the house. I'm currently residing in my parents place at this moment in time, and my ability to dream and recall the dreams has been severely stunted.

So whilst autosuggestion may work, other factors do play a part. Even now, the lack of decent sleep is really getting to me, as I'm finding my coffee consumption has soared as I try to cope with me being almost perpetually tired. Sucks a bit, but I guess it could be worse... I'll probably do better at dreaming once I relocate.

----------


## Falsn

I'm having trouble recalling my dreams lately. I remember them right when I wake up but when I get out of bed I don't remember them. I can barely remember them a few minutes later, so their really hard to grasp. I barely remembered my dreams last night too. I should give this a shot.

----------


## psychology student

bluefinger:
Physical work during the day suppresses dreaming sleep.
Stress has an effect, Im not sure what it is.  ::?: 


So Autosuggestion works in normal circumstances, i think.


Enzo: give it a try it works most of the time, and its easy.

----------


## S4ndm4n

I'm gonna try it and see if it helps!

----------


## psychology student

Report the results.

----------


## S4ndm4n

> Report the results.



I just did it last night and I said right before i fell asleep, "Tonight I will vividly recall my dreams" and it worked! I remembered it very good.

----------


## Falsn

I'm giving this a shot tonight =D

----------


## psychology student

> I just did it last night and I said right before i fell asleep, "Tonight I will vividly recall my dreams" and it worked! I remembered it very good.



Autosuggestion works. Its damn straight.

----------


## Ender_

This usually works very well for me.  When I WBTB, I don't set my alarm.  I just repeatedly think "I will wake up five hours after falling asleep".  I don't emptily repeat the words, but really think about them and what I want the result to be.  Then, I think about this again, but without thinking it in words.  It is kind of hard to explain, but the best way to describe it is "knowing" it will happen without thinking how to say it.  I then go to sleep and wake up in five hours (give or take a half hour at the most, because I don't know exactly when I feel asleep).

Last night I tried that again, along with "I will remember _all_ my dreams every night".  I remembered five or six dreams, but some were just short snippets of the dreams.  I remembered a good chunk of two or three of them.  I woke up at about four hours after falling asleep.  This either could've been caused by something external, or the suggestion was a bit off because of trying two suggestions at once.  Next weekend I will try just the dream recall one to see if focusing on one will strengthen it.

----------


## anti_nation

Auto suggestion worked for me before i found Dreamviews and started focusing on lucidity. I was at my library a few years ago and got a bok on dreams. it had something on recall that said to repeat a phrase as you go to bed and fall asleep. the phrase was "I will have a dream and remember it when i wake" or something near that. It did work for me so it just depends on what kind of person you are and if you can remember that as you fall asleep.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

Yup, works for me every night too.

----------


## Falsn

I didn't do it last night, forgot. I am definatly for sure going to do this tonight.

----------


## Falsn

I did this last night and told myself "I will vividly remember my dreams tomorrow." I woke up in the early morning and remembered one dream. I went back to sleep, when the alarm went off I hit the snooze and had another dream with a 10 minute period and remembered that one.

----------


## LePeL

For me, just saying "I will remember my dreams" caused me to remember the last one i got before waking (as opposed to the... 0 i usually get  :tongue2: )

But saying "I will wake after each dream and remember it" has had way greater effect for me - I usually wake after about 6 hours of sleep, and write down a dream, then I have another dream, wake up, write it down, dream, wake, write etc. First time I did that I got 4, today I got 5.

----------


## psychology student

> This usually works very well for me.  When I WBTB, I don't set my alarm.  I just repeatedly think "I will wake up five hours after falling asleep".  I don't emptily repeat the words, but really think about them and what I want the result to be.  Then, I think about this again, but without thinking it in words.  It is kind of hard to explain, but the best way to describe it is "knowing" it will happen without thinking how to say it.  I then go to sleep and wake up in five hours (give or take a half hour at the most, because I don't know exactly when I feel asleep).
> 
> Last night I tried that again, along with "I will remember _all_ my dreams every night".  I remembered five or six dreams, but some were just short snippets of the dreams.  I remembered a good chunk of two or three of them.  I woke up at about four hours after falling asleep.  This either could've been caused by something external, or the suggestion was a bit off because of trying two suggestions at once.  Next weekend I will try just the dream recall one to see if focusing on one will strengthen it.







> Auto suggestion worked for me before i found Dreamviews and started focusing on lucidity. I was at my library a few years ago and got a bok on dreams. it had something on recall that said to repeat a phrase as you go to bed and fall asleep. the phrase was "I will have a dream and remember it when i wake" or something near that. It did work for me so it just depends on what kind of person you are and if you can remember that as you fall asleep.







> Yup, works for me every night too.







> I did this last night and told myself "I will vividly remember my dreams tomorrow." I woke up in the early morning and remembered one dream. I went back to sleep, when the alarm went off I hit the snooze and had another dream with a 10 minute period and remembered that one.







> For me, just saying "I will remember my dreams" caused me to remember the last one i got before waking (as opposed to the... 0 i usually get )
> 
> But saying "I will wake after each dream and remember it" has had way greater effect for me - I usually wake after about 6 hours of sleep, and write down a dream, then I have another dream, wake up, write it down, dream, wake, write etc. First time I did that I got 4, today I got 5.



Its unanimous, autosuggestion works.

----------


## LittleBuddy

the first time i did autosuggestion to go lucid, i repeated "i will realize that i am dreaming". then in my dream, my friend at school was mocking me and laughing, saing "i will realize that i am dreaming". but i never did realize

----------


## Jeff_ray

I tried it the first few times, didn't net quite good things. But now that my recall starts to decrease, I will try it again tonight.

I shall report tommorow.

----------


## MrDoom

I've been trying to LD by MILD/Autosuggestion, and for a while my recall was fantastic. Since I started trying WILD/HIT I can't remember a damn thing!  :Sad:

----------


## lagunagirl

i'm surprised i haven't tried autosuggestion for a while. I dont know why I stopped. Does it make a difference if you can't keep your mind completely focused on whatever you're telling yourself, or is it okay to have a bunch of random thoughts slip in there? I know it's kind of a noob question but I think that's why I never really try it... because I wasn't sure if that would make a difference or not.  ::?:

----------


## Snowkitten

The only way autosuggestion works for me is when I want to wake up at a a certain time.

----------


## psychology student

> Does it make a difference if you can't keep your mind completely focused on whatever you're telling yourself, or is it okay to have a bunch of random thoughts slip in there?



Keeping your mind completely focused is probably best. But just doing it should help.

----------


## psychology student

Bump.  :wink2:

----------


## Denny22

Gonna try this tonight!

Cheers, mate  :smiley:

----------


## Rachel

Well, I have been auto suggesting, which usually works well for me, but for the last 3 days, nothing to journal.  :Sad: 
I have started to chart my dreams with the moon, signs and planets and I have found out that I am near the end of my dream cycle.
After a couple of moons doing this, I am hoping I see a pattern.

----------


## psychology student

> Gonna try this tonight!
> 
> Cheers, mate



I like your avatar, Dexter. Good luck with the auto-suggestion.





> Well, I have been auto suggesting, which usually works well for me, but for the last 3 days, nothing to journal. 
> I have started to chart my dreams with the moon, signs and planets and I have found out that I am near the end of my dream cycle.
> After a couple of moons doing this, I am hoping I see a pattern.



Keep the thread informed of any patterns that you may find.

----------


## WakataDreamer

> For me, just saying "I will remember my dreams" caused me to remember the last one i got before waking (as opposed to the... 0 i usually get )
> 
> But saying "I will wake after each dream and remember it" has had way greater effect for me - I usually wake after about 6 hours of sleep, and write down a dream, then I have another dream, wake up, write it down, dream, wake, write etc. First time I did that I got 4, today I got 5.



I have got to try this. It could really help me with my Dream Journal.  ::banana::

----------


## kayrose

I will definitely try this tonight, I have always used it when I have to wake up really early for something, and it always works then. I will try it for dream recall, to wake up for WBTB and for becoming lucid in normal dreams.

----------


## Ozzi99

Works for me with waking up. If i stare at the time of the alarm on my phone and go over it like heaps of times, i always seem to wake up like 10 mins before the alarm. If that just fluky or what?

----------


## kayrose

It really seems to work. I tap my head on the pillow five times to wake at five and so on. I hope it works as well for becoming lucid and dream recall. Have you had any lucid dreams Ozzi99?

----------


## Ozzi99

Ive had one from autosuggestion however im too lazy to repeat a mantra so im gonna try one of those tape things. It would be just like looking at my phone? The other thing is ive been doing that phone thing for 4 years, i only started to attempt lucids 1 month ago so it may improve over time. Can you get it to work every time Kay?

----------


## egizmo

ill have to try this :smiley:

----------


## kayrose

It has always worked for me in the past to wake up on time. It doesn't seem to be working for becoming lucid though. I think maybe I am trying to use it for too many things. I have been telling myself to remember my dreams, to realise I am dreaming and to wake up at five for a WBTB. Maybe a bit much for my poor brain to take in! :tongue2:

----------


## Denny22

Since my seecond LD my dream recall has been terrible. I've just lost thr will to have one. That just shows how important it is to be in the right mind set. Hopeflly, that'll all change tonight.

----------


## Licity

A few nights ago, I was looking at the weeks and weeks of fragments in my dream journal and decided to try to end it. I was taking a shower about half an hour before bed, and I asked my subconscious for a great, perfect recall dream. I got it. I only needed to do it once, and while relaxed, so I guess you could say it was more like hypnosis than autosuggestion...

----------


## Cammy

I find, if i repeat it over and over, i can not fall alseep. Im too focused on what i am saying.

I can only seem to fall asleep when i let my mind drift.

Is this normal, or should i sick at it for longer?

----------


## Denny22

After a month of no recall I told myself to have some last night. Last night I remember two dreams but one was so long it took two pages of A4 pages to write it all down as I woke up.

 :smiley:

----------


## Cammy

Tried it last night and had a really long dream recall.

----------


## xTecHiE1

does it work better if you say it in your head or aloud? or no difference?

----------


## ttraverse

> does it work better if you say it in your head or aloud? or no difference?



I find it works fine for me just in my head.  It worked great for me last night.  I didn't gain lucidity, but I did remember my disturbing dream in full detail.

----------


## Godl!ke

I use it many times to achieve lucid dreams. Works quite well. Requires intention and will effort :tongue2: 

I Recommend it as well

----------


## Howard

I've been forgetting to do this for some days now and my recall has dropped greatly.
Hopefully i'll remember to do it tonight  ::D:

----------

